# Bring Hedgie into PetCo?



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

Is this a 'bad owner' kind of question? It's summer and hot enough, she should be fine, right?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's fine to take your hedgie for short trips, and it's fun to show them off!  Some things to keep in mind are the weather outside (and being prepared for sudden changes), making sure your hedgie doesn't get carsick easily, and has a proper carrier for the car that can be seatbelted in, having something for your hedgie to hide in at the store if he/she is feeling stressed out from the lights/people, and making sure hedgie doesn't get chilled from air conditioning in the store.


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure it is hotter over in the US, but I already promised my local Pets at Home (used to be Petsmart, so assume it is the UK version of Petsmart now!) staff that I'd bring in my baby once she's arrived and is settled. Comes from going in and asking for assorted things - I am now the hedgehog lady over there, heh!

They are literally over the road, so no driving for me (it is a 2 minute walk from the door of my flat to their door). I plan on using a small pet carrier with a snug safe in it, even during the summer (should negate any breezes, and store air con), and a fleecy pouch to keep her snuggled up safe - as well as, of course, going on a nice warm day!

If you are going by car, it all depends on whether your hog gets carsick, or stressed by travelling, and the distance required. Obviously if it is far, or they are easily upset, then it'd be a no-no! Also want to see how she is with other people - if she is happy to meet new folks, then not such an issue.

Lastly, the last time I went into Petco, they were having an open day for puppy sales and some sort of dog welfare society. Check to make sure you go on a quieter day - and I'd recommend avoiding at least parts of the pets-for-sale section (cats and ferrets might well worry a hog!).

But yeah, if she is happy with cars and strangers, with a snuggle safe, carrier, and fleecy blanket/pouch to provide warmth, protection (in the car), and a place to hide if wanting to while in the shop...shouldn't be an issue


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I bring my girl to PetCo/Pet Smart all the time! She loves being the center of attention lol. I always have her in a blanket so if she gets tired of people she can just hide and go to sleep. It helps to bring someone with you though because if you're shopping then it's hard to watch/hold your baby and grab stuff off the shelves. lol


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Like everyone else said, just make sure she's warm enough.
When I fist got Sonic I had to take her through the store because I didn't have her cage ready yet.
She was totally fine, other than being scared because she was in a new environment. And the store didn't mind her in there either. They actually loved seeing her!
Just make sure she's warm, has some where to hide, and is out of reach from other pets.


----------

